# Topeak Dynapack or similar?



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the Topeak Dynapack? I'm just wondering how solid the mounting is and whether I need something bigger. I basically need to fit my support gear (tools, tubes, maybe a CO2), keys, phone, unnecessarily thick wallet and a lunch that's about the size of a medium sized tupperware container (5"x5"x4" roughly).

http://www.topeak.com/products/detail/19

I only want a bag thats JUST big enough for those things and must be mountable on the seat post. The larger Dynapack is a lot bigger/heavier than I need but I want something with a fairly aerodynamic profile and not too heavy as it's going to be throwing off the center of gravity bad enough as it is. Right now I have a pannier bag which is WAY bigger and combined with the rear rack, is a lot heavier than I would like for daily commuting. It also feels like I'm pulling a parachute around. 

What do you guys think of that smaller Dynapack and do you have any other suggestions? Moots has a super nice seat post system but man is it expensive. I'd like to keep it under $75. Something easily detachable would be cool, but not necessary. To sum it up, what I'm looking for is 


Roughly 12"x8"x8" max
At least somewhat areo, or at least not loose and baggy
lightweight (under 500 grams preferably)
Under $75
Seat post mounted


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Detour*

Check "Detour" bags. They have different sizes

http://detours.us/index.php?cPath=33


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

this is ~$40 at <a href="https://www.rei.com/product/758581">rei</a>. 
<center><img src="https://media.rei.com/media/v/1171914.jpg"></center>


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

blackhat said:


> this is ~$40 at <a href="https://www.rei.com/product/758581">rei</a>.
> <center><img src="https://media.rei.com/media/v/1171914.jpg"></center>


Just picked this up off ebay new for $30. 

Anyone else use these before?


----------

